# Dun run 2013, my ride report



## 4F (21 Jul 2013)

Dun run 2013

I decided to up the anti this year and cycle to the start. I arranged to meet up with a couple of chaps from the Ipswich Tri club who were riding down fixed gear which I thought would be just my speed (about 15/16) and I set off from my house at 09:17 to our meet point. Whilst I was pleased the day was overcast for it to start lightly raining as I left came as an unwelcome surprise.

The plan was to stop at Finchingfield for a bite to eat where we would be joined by the faster group from the Tri club.

This all went to plan and after lunch was consumed we set off for Hackney at a slightly quicker pace. The miles seemed to fly by and before I knew it we had passed by Epping and were in the outer reaches of London getting to London Fields just before 16:30. At this point my speedo was showing 97 miles with an average of 17.5 mph.

On the way down my free hub had started to play up and wasn’t spinning so I was constantly wary of the chain coming off as it was sagging each time I freewheeled and came to a stop which was a bit of a worry.

Anyway we decided that “a few cold ones” had been earned and drunk and I mossied over the the Facebook group which at the point consisted solely of Jack and we had a yarn for a while. Mat and his mates that I had arranged to ride with arrived and I had a yarn with them whilst taking in the pre ride atmosphere and then Andrew Culture turned up with the Ipswich single speed boys.

It was decided that we would set off at 20:30 and there was then the usual stop / start of packed roads leaving Hackney which is such a pain in the arse.

Always difficult keeping together in a group here and I got split from Matt and his mates but I had met up with Andrew again and we started on a good pace out of London flying along. Picked up my riding partners and Andrew found his and we continued on our separate way.

Towns and villages flew by and before we knew it we were entering Sudbury and down Ballingdon Hill, it was here where my free hub got decidedly worse which is not the best as you are decending at 30 mph and I decided to go to the Torque bike shop in Sudbury that I knew was going to be open during the night to see if they could free it up. He was working on someone’s BB at the time and suggested that I go to the Cafe which was open next door and he would look at it next. The smell of bacon once I had got in was too strong to resist so a bacon roll and a black coffee were consumed before heading back over to Torque.

The news was not good and the poxy free hub was not budging and wouldn’t even come off the wheel despite best persuading tactics and he did not want to use excessive force at that point as that could have been wheel over time.

I decided to press on anyway knowing if things had got worse by Needham Market I could bail here and head the 16 miles home. Between Sudbury and Needham was my lowest point, leaving Sudbury 2 ½ hours later than last year due to mechanicals, having been split from my riding companions, the poxy hub playing up and having passed my record distance and feeling really tired my front brake then decided to start playing up and keep sticking.

I got to Needham Market, loosened the brake, had a flapjack and popped a caffeine gel and seemed to get a new lease of life and decided to press on reminding myself of rule 5. I started to pick up pace again and was catching small groups and passing them and before I knew it passed Framlingham and knew there was just 20 odd miles to go, even the light rain that had started did not dampen my spirits.

Next thing I knew I was at Dunwich and the time was showing 06:25.

Matt and the others were already there having got in an hour before me and we regaled stories of the ride. They had stopped and waited 30 mins for me in Sudbury but alas at the top end of town on the way out whilst I was at the other end.

I decided that I would skip breakfast, finished off the sandwiches I had and decided to leave at 07:00. I had it in the back of my mind that it would be good to see if I could get back before 09:17 which was the 24 hour mark from leaving. Whilst there had been a slight headwind going towards Dunwich this meant there was a nice tail home and the 32 miles went by quickly and far easier than the 2 previous times I had cycled home afterwards.

I arrived home at 09:13 which was 4 mins inside the 24 hour time and the speedo was showing a Total of 241.8 miles, moving time 16 hours, 3 mins and 46 seconds with an average of 15.1 mph

http://app.strava.com/activities/68630832

I have decided that I will do the same again next year and so happy with my charge spoon saddle that I only recently purchased, an absolute dream to sit on even for such a long time.


Here’s to 2014 and the same again.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Jul 2013)

Sorry to hear about your free hub, at least it lasted the night! Those Charge Spoon saddles are amazing, I have one on each of my bikes.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Jul 2013)

Good riding there 4F. Time for the long walk for that wheel mind....


----------



## Gareth Maskell (22 Jul 2013)

A Monumental effort Tony, and in the face of some adversity . Hope to see you next year if the Hip holds up


----------



## 4F (22 Jul 2013)

Gareth Maskell said:


> A Monumental effort Tony, and in the face of some adversity . Hope to see you next year if the Hip holds up


 

Nice to meet you Gareth and welcome to Cycle Chat


----------



## stevevw (23 Jul 2013)

4F LEL for you in 4 years?


----------



## 4F (23 Jul 2013)

stevevw said:


> 4F LEL for you in 4 years?


 

Hi @stevevw, yep having done that distance now that is a strong consideration.


----------



## MisterStan (24 Jul 2013)

A nice report 4F. Chapeau!


----------

